# Wanted to check in



## Brettsr (Jan 19, 2011)

Is Marylin still here? It's been at least a couple years since I've been here. I wanted to see how you are doing and let you know how my progress has gone.I thank God everyday for finding this place. I wanted to let you know that all is well on this end and while business is slow, I am still finding work... My IBS you ask? LOL, it's funny but everyday I wake up is better. I remember how you used to say that everyone is different and some see results right away, others later on, etc.. My stomach issues improved gradually over a couple YEARS to the point where I completely have my life back in every sense of the word. Maybe it has been a gradual process because I dealt with the daily anxiety, fear, D, etc for over 20 years and it took time to gain that confidence again. Whatever the case, I am so happy to have my life back. I can't wait to hear from you!!! I hope everything is well for you.Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Brett!!!!!! I am SO delighted to hear from you!!!!Thank you so much for sharing your story with us- it is so encouraging to know that things are going so well for you and this of course helps others too... it took me some time for me to feel better, and while years is quite a bit, it is just good to know that you kept with it, eventually most people do find some hope there. Mike provides free on-going support with the program along the way - you should have contacted us sooner - for some folks, it can be a longer process, but usually not years - but so very glad to hear your story! YIPPEEE!!!!







It just shows that it can be done, even when the IBS is long-term and very severe, the anxiety is overwhelming. It does seem to be that the majority of people find relief with hypnotherapy, after all other roads have been tried. I am so very happy for you and so surprised and happy you posted - I am still at my same email address - feel free to contact me or PM if you need the addy!All the best to you and thank you so much for posting! I am going to pass on your story to Mike as I know he will be so pleased too...Blessings to you and your dear family - I remember a few Christmas's ago, you built a really neat creche - did you do have that up this year?


----------



## Brettsr (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been trying to post here for over a year or 2 to check in, lol. I couldn't remember my login info, so then I started a new name(maybe 2) and still couldn't log in. In any case, My son is pretty bad with his gut now and I am trying to help him and it made me realize just how far I have come. It frustrates me to no end that he has to go through this now. It's even more frustrating because he is trying the doctor/med route and in my heart I know these things won't work, but I don't want to be the reason that a med doesn't work for him by me saying "been there done that". We all have to take our own path I guess. I'm being extra careful with my words and experiences because I realize the negative impact it can have on him.Let Mike know I am starting the stop smoking CD finally. Today was day 1 So how are things with you and your kids? The last I remember one was in college and your son was into music.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again -Yeah, regarding your son, you are right - he will just have to consider the program when he is ready - just let him know you have it when or if the time comes- about all you can do...I will let Mike know about 'day one' for the smoking program! There has been some good success with it and since Mike was a smoker too, he knows how it is! All the best for success!Will update you via email re the fam, but yes, my son does play part-time for fun in a band - mostly local gigs.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great to hear from you again Brett! And super glad to hear you are doing so well. All the very best with your latest endeavor!


----------

